# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Procto hemolan maść opinie

## Robertddd

Hej,

Mam pytanie jaka jest najlepsza maść na hemoroidy? Wcześniej stosowałem czopki gdy mi bardziej dokuczały, ale chciałbym w przerwach jak jest lepiej stosować profilaktycznie jakąś maść. Co sądzicie o Procto hemolan? Chodzi mi oczywiscie jak w temacie o maść a nie o czopki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nigdy nie mialam hemoroidow, pewnego dnia obudził  mnie ból w odbycie. Pobiegłam do łazienki sprawdzic co się dzieje. okazalo sie że mam guzka wielkosci małego ziarenka grochu. pobiegłam do apteki kupic maść procto-hemolan. po dwóch dniach stosowania żylak zaczął krwawić. To był koszmar. Krwawiło 24 godz na dobę. Wydawało mi sie dziwne że po zastosowaniu masci nie ma poprawy tylko pogorszenie. Odstawiłam to i zastosowałam czopki hemorektal. To zaczeło pomagac. Guzek sie zmniejszył. Na chwile obecna zaczyna się chowac do odbytu i przestaje krwawić.  Tak wiec z pewnościa nie polecam tej maści. Sprawdza sie powiedzenie że to co reklamowane jest miernej jakości

----------


## ola476

Widzisz na ciebie krem nie zadziałał a na mnie tak. I to praktycznie zaraz po posmarowaniu przyniosła mi ulgę. Nie miałam żadnego krwawienia. Może po prostu miałaś jakieś zaawansowane stadium.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja stosuję "toto" od trzech miesięcy i równie dobrze mógłbym sobie posmarować towotem itp. Drogie i nic nie działa. Kończę tubę i do kosza. Nie polecam!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

grzebnij głebiej to pomoże!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A nawet jakby gorzej- bo ból coraz gorszy. Swego czasu używałem maść aesculan i było super !!!I chyba wrócę do starej ale sprawdzonej i pewnej terapii!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeszcze nie mieli wydać, musiałem z tym szajsem lecieć do sklepu rozmienić. Posmarowałem, zamiast ulgi bardziej czuje pieczenie. Minęło z 20 minut, a czytałem ze niektórzy smarowali kilka tygodni wiec chuj wie czy pomoże. Wyskoczyła mi niezła bomba, jak z 2 zł i napęczniałe - o ile to zniknie to zostanie mi niezły worek koło odbytu. Nie stawiałem klocka 2 dni, boje sie ze bedzie leciec krew bo większość ludzi na necie pisała ze im sie leje - wiec lipa. Do tego typ z apteki musi myślec ze jestem jakimś analnym jebaką, bo wpadłem do apteki po 2 w nocy, 20 letni chłopak...

----------


## Gościu

Witam wszystkich, ja również nie polecam tej maści zamiast poprawy to jeszcze mi się pogorszyło. Mam częste problemy z hemoroidami ale nigdy mi nie pękały, po zastosowaniu tej maści urósł do niesamowitych rozmiarow nie mogłem spać z bólu po nocach no i ... pęknął ;/ juz sie dwa tygodnie mecze z tym dziadem i nic.
Pozdrawiam i łącze sie w bólu z pozostałymi.

----------


## BrioBra

ja ta masć stosowałąm jak dostałam hemoroidów po porodzie . troszke mi zelżało coś tam ale tak se , ani na plus ani na minus

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciężko w to uwierzyć, ale chyba naprawdę po tym proctohemolanie jest jeszcze gorzej. 
Ja miałam małego guzka od dwóch lat... Stosowałam Hemoclin od czasu do czasu jak wyszedl na zewnatrz - wowczas sie chował.
Po Proctohemolanie mam 2x większego i dołączył ból. ;/ Jestem przerażona.  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam wszystkich cierpiących i wstydliwych!Najlepsze co możecie zrobić to iść do lekarza.Zrobi badanie/np rektoskopię/postawi diagnozę,może być,że na tej samej wizycie zrobi zabieg/najpopularniejszy metodą Barona/ i będzie
spokój.Wstydzić sie nie ma czego,wszak d...pę każdy ma!Koszt zabiegu ok 200zł/pewnie zależy od okolicy/.Zabieg praktycznie bezbolesny,boli trochę przez następne 2-3 dni/ z reguły bez tabletek p bólowych/.Wiem co mówię z własnego doświadczenia!Nie ma co zwlekać,będzie tylko gorzej!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niby taka skuteczna a po zastosowaniu jest jeszcze gorzej tak jak piszą inni, ból, pieczenie i nasilenie objawów. Zdecydowanie nie polecam. Mi osobiście pomógł hemorectal bardzo dobry lek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałem ta maść i wyrosły mi kolejne 3 ale na czole nie polecam

----------


## hazel

Nie pomoże jeśli nie pozbędziesz się zaparć czyli przyczyny, mi po dicopegu więcej się nie pojawiły ani zaparcia ani hemoroidy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowalam i w sumie maść nie jest taka zła. 
Jednak u mnie akurat o wiele lepsze efekty dały środki doustne. Biore Procto Vitale.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Stosowalam i w sumie maść nie jest taka zła. 
> Jednak u mnie akurat o wiele lepsze efekty dały środki doustne. Biore Procto Vitale.


U mnie również. Chociaż działanie jest trochę inne. Maści dają krótkotrwałą ulgę. Jesli bardzo piecze oraz nie można usiedzieć to zastosowanie takiej maści nie jest wcale zle ponieważ daje znaczne polepszenie Nie ma co się męczyć.
Procto vitale daje o wiele dłuższy efekt. Na początku nie widziałam go jednak z tygodnia na tydzień widziałam u siebie poprawę. Mniej bolało, nie pikeło. Zdarzały sie dni kiedy zupełnie zapominałam, ze mam hemoroidy.
Aktualie nie stosuję już maści ale właśnie procto vitale.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi wyskoczyły dwa żylaki tak od kości ogonowej do przodu, z centymetr od dziury i jeden troche głębiej ze 2cm od dziury z przodu na łączeniu (takie 2 baloniki półcentymetrowe). Najpierw dostałem maść przeciwzapalną w aptece (hydrocortizonum) ale żadnych efektów. Tydzień temu kupiłem procto-glyvenol i trochę uśmierza ból ale po tygodniu smarowania mogę stwierdzić, że nie działa. Z 10 lat temu miałem hemoroida w środku, jakąś zieloną tubką z czymś brązowym w środku wstrzykiwałem do środka i po 3-4 dniach przeszło. Męczę się już z miesiąc, siedzieć w autobusie nie mogę, jak zacznie swędzić, to masakra. Nie wiem, czego miałbym jeszcze spróbować. Nie mam zaparć, problemów z wypróżnianiem, nie mam krwawienia, chyba, że sam zacznę tak trzeć przez swędzenie (najgorsze miejsce to ta kość ogonowa), że jakieś mikro-czerwony ślad na chusteczce będzie. 2 duże swędzące żylaki na zewnątrz - w miejscu gdzie łączą się pośladki. Co jeszcze mógłbym spróbować zanim oszaleję?

----------


## ONERTA

Witam. Próbowałam wszystkiego na hemoroidy, ale nic tak skutecznie nie zadziałało jak naturalne zioła Procto Vitale. Dzięki nim pozbyłam się hemoroidów stosunkowo szybko bo bodajże w 3 tyg, ale opłacało się. Nie polecam żadnych maści bo one mogą potęgowac ból/albo na krótko pomagać.

----------


## Tomatini

Strata kasy, może przy jakiś tycich hemoroidach pomaga ale moim zdaniem to tylko placebo. Dopiero po zmianie diety i zastosowaniu żelu varosin poczułem w końcu ulgę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Maść na hemoroidy warto mieć. ja pamiętam ile ja bólu przeżyłam z hemoroidami... Ciągłe zaparcia sprawiły,że wyskakiwały mi hemoroidy strasznie... Te zaparcia były spowodowane zła dietą i zaburzeniem blony śluzowej jelit, na które pomogła mi porządnie intesta, a to wszystko dzięki maslanowi sodu

----------


## Michel

Procto hemolan jest chyba przereklamowany, przynajmniej u mnie nie przyniósł efektów. Ja zmagałam się ze strasznymi zaparciami, a nie chciałam też łykać żadnych tabletek. Natrafiłam na Procto Vitale i naprawdę jestem zadowolona, fajnie bo ma tylko naturalne składniki a zaparć pozbyłam się po 3 tygodniach  :Smile:

----------

